# Big Bird



## tgates (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought I would share a few photos of some Artwork on my sons wall. He wanted a black wall when we moved into our new house. We painted it only to find out every flaw "glowed" in the black paint. So, my brother in law helped him out....











The finished product - my sons nick name is BigBird


----------



## tgates (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang - RED X's are invading my posts......Sorry! It's fixed now.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 8, 2006)

Looked like a big job!  I should look into something like that for my boys!


----------



## tgates (Feb 9, 2006)

It literally only took him 2-3 hours from start to finish. He had no idea what he was going to do until he went in there. He started sketching with chalk - taped it off and used Wal-Mart bags (hey - what ever works!) to fill in the places he didn't want painted and then splatter painted the wall using paint we had left over from the other rooms.

We were very pleased with it. My sons name is Tye - nick name is big bird. If you'll notice, Tye is hidden behind BigBird. 

I thought it was very creative.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 9, 2006)

Creative indeed.  I can't see the Y and the E looks like F so I thought you had TPF (The Photo Forum) on the wall - I figured you were training your son early!   

Great idea.  It looks very nice!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 9, 2006)

wow...great job.... thanks for show it off....gives me ideas...


----------

